# Nagelrochen richtig verwerten! Wie?



## Anglerprofi05 (7. Februar 2011)

Hallo Boardis,

ich weis das wir dieses Jahr bei unseren Norge tripp mit großer warscheinlichkeit Nagelrochen fangen werden. 
Nun hab ich auch schon etwas darüber gelesen aber wie ich diesen Fisch richtig zerwirke und wie ich ihn dann in der Küche am besten zubereite weis ich leider nicht.
Es soll eine Delikatesse sein deswegen hoff ich das ihr ein paar tips für mich habt!
Danke schonmal..... Kai#h


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nagelrochen richtig verwerten! Wie?*



Anglerprofi05 schrieb:


> Hallo Boardis,
> 
> ich weis das wir dieses Jahr bei unseren Norge tripp mit großer warscheinlichkeit Nagelrochen fangen werden.
> Nun hab ich auch schon etwas darüber gelesen aber wie ich diesen Fisch richtig zerwirke und wie ich ihn dann in der Küche am besten zubereite weis ich leider nicht.
> ...


 


Hallo Kai #h

Lass die Finger von dem Tier.Wirklich essbar sind nur die Flügel,die auch noch abgezogen werden müssen.
Man muß nicht alles vor den Kopf hauen was man fängt.
Zumal es wesentlich schmackhafteres gibt.Über die Hälfte
des Fisches würde im Müll landen,ist doch nicht nötig.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nagelrochen richtig verwerten! Wie?*

Da hast du recht, ich knüppel auch nicht alles tod nur bin ich eben auch immer für was neues zu haben.
Ich hab auch schon Rochen gefangen aber die durften immer weiterschwimmen. Nun hab ich gelesen das dass Fleisch sehr schmackhaft sei deswegen meine Frage hier. 
Wenn es aber soviel Arbeit ist und am ende nicht schmeckt dann lass ich es lieber!
mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nagelrochen richtig verwerten! Wie?*



Anglerprofi05 schrieb:


> Da hast du recht, ich knüppel auch nicht alles tod nur bin ich eben auch immer für was neues zu haben.
> Ich hab auch schon Rochen gefangen aber die durften immer weiterschwimmen. Nun hab ich gelesen das dass Fleisch sehr schmackhaft sei deswegen meine Frage hier.
> Wenn es aber soviel Arbeit ist und am ende nicht schmeckt dann lass ich es lieber!
> mfg


 

Kai,#h

man kann sie durchaus essen,und es ist auch nicht extrem viel Arbeit.Aber es gibt eine Menge Fische in Norge,die besser schmecken.Solltest du welche an leichtem Gerät haken,so geniesse den Drill und sei fair.:m


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## ThomasL (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nagelrochen richtig verwerten! Wie?*

hallo Kai

ich habe vor sehr langer Zeit mal Rochen probiert (hab damals auch gehört, dass die gut seien), fand ich ganz übel, völlig schlabberig.#d


----------



## Jose (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nagelrochen richtig verwerten! Wie?*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> ...geniesse den Drill...



ist wie 'nen kartoffelsack drillen


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nagelrochen richtig verwerten! Wie?*

Danke für euere Antworten! Vom Drill her kann ich auch leider nur sagen wie ein Sack! Hab sie ja schon gefangen aber nie verwertet und ich denke ich werd es auch sein lassen. 
Wenn es uns so geht wie nen Kumpel von mir wo einer nach dem anderen gebissen hat giltet es dann schnell die Stelle zu wechseln.
mfg Kai


----------



## Brosmefischer (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Nagelrochen richtig verwerten! Wie?*

Moin, Du kannst die Rochenflügel hervorragend räuchern, geschmacklich kommen sie Schillerlocken gleich.





Anglerprofi05 schrieb:


> Hallo Boardis,
> 
> ich weis das wir dieses Jahr bei unseren Norge tripp mit großer warscheinlichkeit Nagelrochen fangen werden.
> Nun hab ich auch schon etwas darüber gelesen aber wie ich diesen Fisch richtig zerwirke und wie ich ihn dann in der Küche am besten zubereite weis ich leider nicht.
> ...


----------



## Tomasz (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Nagelrochen richtig verwerten! Wie?*

Ich habe auch schon einige Rochen gefangen und alle wieder zurück gesetzt. Der verwertbare Teil ist einfach zu gering und wie andere schon geschrieben haben, gibt es genug andere Fische die lecker schmecken und wo man weniger Abfall hat.
Zudem habe ich irgendwo gelesen, dass man ähnlich wie bei Haien (der wie der Rochen auch zu den Knorpelfischen gehört) das Fleisch durch Fermentierung entgiftet muss, da sie ebenso wie beim Hai Harnstoffe in ihren Körperzellen einlagern. Mindestens aber sofort töten und sofort ausnehmen. 
Wie auch immer, ich hatte mal einen Hai probiert, der sehr tief geschluckt hatte und stark blutete. Es hat überhaupt nicht geschmeckt. Das wird beim Rochen vielleicht ähnlich sein und nur wegen einer Schilllelocke oder einer Haiflosse, die dann noch aufwendig zubereitet werden muss, um sie genießbar zu machen, töte ich keinen Fisch mehr.
Muss aber jeder selbst entscheiden.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## kühkopfangler (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Nagelrochen richtig verwerten! Wie?*

Zurücksetzen, hatte in Norwegen auch schon welche,,,


----------

